# USA vs China vs Japan: Observation deck battle :)



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I think observation decks are the best thing in a skyscraper. 

Add skyscrapers with an public observation deck to my list. 

Let me begin 

*USA:*
Empire State Building (New York)


*China:*
Shung Hing Square (Shenzhen)


*Japan*
Sunshine 60 (Tokyo)


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Some more for Japan:

*Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building*










*Yokohama Landmark Tower*

http://www.yokohama-landmark.jp/tower/view.html










*Osaka WTC*

http://www.wtc-cosmotower.com/










*Umeda Sky Building Osaka*

http://www.skybldg.co.jp/


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Chicago's notable include JHC and Sears Skydeck. There were many other observation decks before but as these two towers went up the others became obsolete and were closed or changed into private clubs.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The BoC and Central Plaza in HK have observation decks


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ They are not observation decks, but skylobbies that are open to the public. No Hong Kong skyscraper has a public observation deck yet.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Former WTC observation deck was a great view.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> ^ They are not observation decks, but skylobbies that are open to the public. No Hong Kong skyscraper has a public observation deck yet.


Oh my bad. Interesting that HK's got alot of scrapers but hardly any observation decks. 

The only thing that counts is the one in The Peak though it's not in a skyscraper.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*Seattle Space Needle*
Seattle, WA

















*Marriot Hotel: Top Floor Restaurant*
San Francisco, CA









*Statue of Liberty*
Manhattan, New York


----------

